# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Nuestra edad..

## gomobel

Bueno, si no os parece mucha indiscreción...¿os parece elaborar una lista con la edad de todos nosotros? Empiezo yo, el que quiera que se una y hacemos una lista de magos "viejos" :p y magos jóvenes :D

Estaría bien que también pusiéramos nuestros nombres y nuestra ciudad de residencia...

Lo hemos hecho en el foro de Numismática y es algo curioso :D

¿Os animáis?

Empiezo:

*Gomobel (Fernando, Zaragoza, 18 )*

Id copiado e id agregando lo que os toque

Un saludo

Fernando

----------


## YaGo

YaGo (Yago, Madrid, 21 [para 22, en poquito poquito] ) 

Ya nos explicarás para qué vale esto.

----------


## jorg3

Jorg3 (Jorge, Madrid, 17)

----------


## Ella

Ella (claudia, 22 años cumplidos en noviembre, madrid, dispuesta a complacerte...si eres ingeniero, claro   :Wink:  )

----------


## Potamito

Potamito (Marcelo, Santiago Chile, 18 [19 en Febrero])

----------


## shark

shark: (jose luis ) 37 y no soy ingeniero pero si publicista como Risto Mejide  :twisted:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Malcom (Gonzalo, Madrid, 15 años [16 en Mayo])

----------


## Ayy

jorge , 17 (solo hasta marzoooo jejeje, ya queda nada pa romper esa barrera, y que para que ella me pueda tirar los tejos sin ser delito :P:P   :Lol:   :Lol:  ) y de madrid tambien

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

3_de_diamantes 
Manel 
Vilassar de Dalt
22 (479 teniendo en cuenta mis vidas anteriores).
Ingeniero de la vida.

----------


## mayico

Mayico (Jesús, Melilla, 21 años cumplidos en diciembre, estudiante TAFAD) trabajo... bueno de payaso, malabarista..., (dúo Sarapín y Sarapón)

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

*Gandalf §†§* *   Óscar - Cáceres - 29 años* Muy bien llevados  :P

----------


## Eloi

Eloi - Premià de Dalt (Barcelona) - 16 años (17 en abril).

Saludos!

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

15, 16 en unos meses. :D

----------


## ign

*Ign*

Ignacio
Cuenca
20 añitos cumplidos en noviembre
Estudiante de Bellas Artes

Aficionado a la fotografía, el dibujo, la lectura, el cine... También me gusta el buen comer y mejor beber.
Dedico gran parte de mi tiempo a domar el sofá.

----------


## Yonpiter

Yonpiter, que obviamente viene  de Juan Pedro (aunque todo el mundo me llama JuanPe), soy de Granada, vivo en Almuñecar (Granada) y tengo 32 años. Soy informático, Maestro con Esp. de Educ.Fisica. y estudiante ( :!:  :?: ) de Administracion y Finanzas de Empresas.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

A mi no me la colas, te llamas Elvis Aaron Presley y rondas los 70 años.

----------


## gones

Gones(Gonzalo,17,Madrid).
Puedes encontrarme exponsorizandome por Mahou(o cualquier otra  :Smile1:  )en cualquier momento.

----------


## YaGo

Clau, no mientas, no tienes 22 años...

(Lo sé porque la veo más de lo que vosotros podríais siquiera imaginar)

----------


## ne0_

ne0_ [Daniel, 19 años(20 en febrero), sevilla]
saludos

----------


## Yonpiter

> A mi no me la colas, te llamas Elvis Aaron Presley y rondas los 70 años.


Ya quisiera yo tener 70 años y estar lo bueno que estoy jejejeje  :P

----------


## rifaj

rifaj (Jordi, Barcelona) 16 años

----------


## trasobo

Trasobo (Borja) (Zaragoza, 24 años)

----------


## nevulo

Pablo, 22, Salamanca

----------


## ExTrEm0

ExTrEm0
   · Nombre: Jonathan (Johnny), pero me llaman ExTrEm0. 
   · Edad:20
   · Estudios: Bachillerato. Nota PAU: 6'6. Estudiando ciclo superior de administración de sistemas informáticos. 
   · Estado civil: Soltero con pareja estable (Ella, no te esfuerces)

----------


## Jeff

*Jeff*, 57, Por aqui y por alla.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

*Nombre:* Patrick O'Malley
*Edad:* 40
*Lugar de Nacimiento*Innisfree, Irlanda.
*Nacionalidad:* Irlandés por parte de padre y bilbaíno por parte de madre.
*Vivo en:* Tres Cantos, Madrid
*Profesión:*  Caradura

----------


## ignoto

Nombre: Ignoto.
Edad: Indeterminada.
Estado civil: Ignorado. Si mi mujer ronda por los alrededores, estoy casado.
Profesión: Desconocida.

----------


## zarkov

Nombre: Zarkov.
Edad: Ser joven no tiene mérito, todos lo hemos sido.
Origen: Científico loco de Alemania del este.
Estado civil: Soltero con experiencia.
Ocupación: La que me propuse tener.

----------


## Ravenous

Víctor, 24 años. Vendo los últimos 8 a estrenar, por ser una compra compulsiva  sin sentido ninguno, o cambio por pelo natural castaño oscuro, que sí me hace falta.

De profesión, jubilado. Bueno, aparejador en un par de años (esperan mis padres  :mrgreen: ). Ella, si te vale, en un par de años nos cambian el nombre a "ingerios de la edificación".

----------


## magikko

:shock:  Ella tiene 22 :Confused:  pero si parece una niña aun! no no no, no me la creo, quiero ver el acta de nacimiento   :Lol:  

pues yo soy Magikko tengo 20 años, nací el 12 de mayo y me llamo Adrián Murillo (me gusta mi nombre jo jo), vivo en la cidad de Merida, en Yucatán Mexico.


Me gusta la magia, el dibujo y la cocina, tambien me gusta Ella (na na na no tiene 22 nos esta engañando) pero eso de las relaciones a distancia... es de pensarse =0P

----------


## lop1

Lop1
15 nacido el 15-12-1991 (soy de diciembre y por eso no cuadra)

Saludos  :D 

PD: Entonces... cuantos tiene ella?   :Wink:   :twisted:

----------


## Dow

Dow. David Rico. 1 ano y 19 años. Torrejón de Ardoz, también conocido como Torrebronx, Madrid. A "Jonni" le importo, o eso dice. Dicen que las flores se marchitan, pero yo tengo riegos árabes en el jardín de mi mezquita (Kase.O). Para mañana se esperan chubascos en Madrid, me aguanto, tendré que ir en bus, y no en mi nueva Piaggio Typhoon. Ella, no soy ingeniero, pero tengo moto. Bueno, ciclomotor de 50c.c. con tope puesto a 45km/h, hasta hacer el rodaje de 500km y me lo quiten. Ella se conserva joven, como todas las brujas, o es que nunca habeis visto el cuerpazo que le dibujan a las brujas en el "tren de la bruja"? vaya piropo, por dios.


Ya me he presentado, creo que la lista que propuso Gomobel no se está haciendo, total...

----------


## pepelu

Pepelu ( Jose Luis 24 añitos Écija)
   Este 2007 cumplo el premio gordo 25 jijijiji

----------


## Vangrant

Vangrant.... nick derivado de la pelicula Hook
26 tacos... madre mia, esto está lleno de yogurines.
Y si, no es coña, soy ingeniero (industrial para mas datos). Pero ya la he acabado   :Wink:

----------


## YaGo

Que ya os he dicho que Ella no tiene 22, a ver si os enteráis. Y a todos los que os gusta, os aguantáis porque yo la veo cuando me da la gana, y además, también estoy con ingeniería. Vamos, que lo tengo todo.

----------


## Vangrant

No hay nada que hacer....  :-(

----------


## joepc

JoePC de nombre real Jose Luis, tengo 32 años, nacido en un pueblo de León llamado La Bañeza y residente en León.
Soy informático de carrera, y trabajo en una empresa de gestión de accidentes como director de franquicias.

----------


## magomago

Pues ya que estamos:

Nombre : Mago 

Apellidos : Mago (si es que mi nick es claro)

Edad = La de Cristo (33)

Profesión : Sus labores

Aficiones : Sexo , solo sexo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No te quites años, magobis. Si tines la edad de Cristo vas por los 2006!!!

----------


## Némesis

Aleix, 23 años, Barcelona

----------


## magomago

> No te quites años, magobis. Si tines la edad de Cristo vas por los 2006!!!


Muy "puntilloso" , la edad que tenia Cristo cuando .... ejem, toco madera.

Pero bueno lo de los buses lo hablare esta tarde con Rufus , Ravenous y Bender a ver lo que les parece, y asi de paso tambien conocemos a Patricia y Dramagic.

----------


## Ella

> Que ya os he dicho que Ella no tiene 22, a ver si os enteráis. Y a todos los que os gusta, os aguantáis porque yo la veo cuando me da la gana, y además, también estoy con ingeniería. Vamos, que lo tengo todo.


si que tengo 22, naci en el 84, el 20 de noviembre
lo que pasa que en mi partida dice que he nacido el 20 de mayo del 85...es mi no cumpleaños, tambien lo celebro y tengo regalos   :Lol:

----------


## YaGo

> si que tengo 22, naci en el 84, el 20 de noviembre
> lo que pasa que en mi partida dice que he nacido el 20 de mayo del 85...es mi no cumpleaños, tambien lo celebro y tengo regalos


¡andaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Vete con el cuento a otra parte, que a mí no me engañas. Además, hace tiempo me "confesaste" tu edad.

Que mentirosilla  :o

----------


## galmer

Jo, bueno, yo soy de los carrozas de las rozas
38 años ya (y espero que la cuenta aumente) aunque aparento 37.

Vivo en Almeria y además de malabarista, payaso y actor   trabajo en un sitio muy feo y oscuro donde hay gente mu mala... y conozco a gente que por 50 euros te puede partir las piernas (decidle eso a vuestro dentista en la próxima cita que tengais y vereis como os hace menos daño).

----------


## cyberpaquito

Pues veréis me llamo Paco, también soy de Almería, tengo 32 años y soy cáncer. Soy alto, musculoso, muy simpático y mi pelo es rubio como la cerveza. Me gustan los BMW, viajar y los gorriones (aunque tampoco le hago ascos a un jilguero con su salsa, su cebollita, sus patatitas...) en fin, un chico normal.

En cuanto al revuelo que hay entorno a Ella, deciros que no perdáis el tiempo, sólo está jugando con vosotros. La realidad es que está conmigo (no soy ingeniero pero estoy forrao de euros 8-) ). Estamos viviendo un apasionado romance en las dos villas que tengo en Ibiza cerca de la casa de Pocholo. No quiero que nadie consuma su vida por un imposible, hay muchas mujeres en el mundo...             De verdad que te gusta hacerlos sufrir Ella...

Un saludo a todos.

Salud y magia

----------


## eldavy

David, 28 tacos hasta el 8 de Marzo, de Madrid.
*NO* soy ingeniero.

----------


## Mistico

Manuel, Manu o Manolo para los amigos. Nacido en Córdoba, pero residente en Sevilla. 24 años para 25 en 2007. Estudio Criminología. Funcionario.





Saludos  :)

----------


## alejandro.veiga

Unos 22 años recién cumplidos, y aunque tampoco soy ingeniero casi soy químico, menos mal que salí a tiempo...

----------


## Jack

Carlos, 36 años, Madrid, abogado.

----------


## JaumeBF

Jaume, 16 (este año 17), Barcelona, estudiante...  :(  xD

----------


## elmagocutredebarna

Nombre: Alex 
Apellidos : gimenez Ortega
Edad: 15 ( 16 el 1-8-2007)
Estado civil: Aburrido.
Ocupación: Freak con aspiraciones a ingeniero.

saludos

----------


## galmer

te refieres a *ella*, ese chico tan majo que ha puesto en el avatar la foto de mi prima la que vive en Algeciras? No lo sabía...

----------


## eidanyoson

Nombre real: No soy nadie.

 Estado civil: Semidesnatado.

 Profesión: Va por dentro.

 Hobbies: cantante frustratti, fotógrafo sin objetivos y soporta miaus".

 y por encima de todo, mezclacartas chanchullero.  :D

----------


## Sombrero

Nombre del DNI: Carlos Díaz Escarabajal.

Edad: 17 menos siete días   :Lol:  

Profesión: Evidentemente estudiante perooo... proyecto de ingeniero!!  :D

----------


## Felipe

Nombre real: Felipe.

Edad: Raíz cúbica de la suma de los anteriores x 1,3 menos 3,41.

Estado civil: Lo que pone en mi perfil. 

Profesión: Idem. 

Hobbies: Fotógrafo con objetivos pero sin carretes y sin tiempo.

----------


## pedro_peter

Pedro de 15 años

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Edad: Raíz cúbica de la suma de los anteriores x 1,3 menos 3,41.


Raiz cúbica de 1050 x 1,3 -3,41 = 9,8 años  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Sombrero

> Iniciado por Felipe
> 
> Edad: Raíz cúbica de la suma de los anteriores x 1,3 menos 3,41.
> 
> 
> Raiz cúbica de 1050 x 1,3 -3,41 = 9,8 años  :shock:  :shock:



Plas, plas, plas. Te lo has currado malcom.
Yo pensé en hacer lo mismo pero no habia ganas :D


Saludos!

----------


## Ayy

que coj**** tienes malcom... con un par... me quito el sombrero...
felipe... que crecidito estas e!! en la quedada aparentabas mas!!

----------


## Potamito

> Iniciado por Felipe
> 
> Edad: Raíz cúbica de la suma de los anteriores x 1,3 menos 3,41.
> 
> 
> Raiz cúbica de 1050 x 1,3 -3,41 = 9,8 años  :shock:  :shock:


Eso se llama tener tiempo... jeje  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Felipe

> Iniciado por Felipe
> 
> Edad: Raíz cúbica de la suma de los anteriores x 1,3 menos 3,41.
> 
> 
> Raiz cúbica de 1050 x 1,3 -3,41 = 9,8 años  :shock:  :shock:


¡Vaya! ¡Me confundí al poner el factor multiplicador!

Si es que soy como un niño.



PD. Los hay que tienen mucho tiempo libre.  :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

> Iniciado por Felipe
> 
> Edad: Raíz cúbica de la suma de los anteriores x 1,3 menos 3,41.
> 
> 
> Raiz cúbica de 1050 x 1,3 -3,41 = 9,8 años  :shock:  :shock:


Tal y como lo esribes, sin paréntesis, creo que se leeria 1050 .  (1'3-3'41)= 1050 . -2'11 = raiz cúbica de -2215'50.

O sea, tienes edad    :Lol:   :Lol:  * negativa*  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Morpheo

Morpheo (El del sueño, no el de MATRIX).

- Nombre: Xavi 

- Población: Sta. Coloma Granet (Santaco. La Ciudad sin Ley)

- Edad:36 

- Profesión: Arquitecto Técnico. 

- Estado civil: Soltero.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Iniciado por malcom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Felipe
> 
> ...


  :Lol:   :Lol:  Qué crack eres Felipe, te faltan unos 15 años para nacer y ya sabes mil cosas de magia... (Estás muy crecidito...  :Lol:   :Lol:  )

----------


## Felipe

[quote="malcomQué crack eres Felipe, te faltan unos 15 años para nacer y ya sabes mil cosas de magia... (Estás muy crecidito...  :Lol:   :Lol:  )[/quote]
Eso es para mi quinta vida.

Hubiera sido más fácil decir que tenía la tuya por 3, o el EONIA por el día de mi cumpleaños, pero no pensé que nadie se fuera a leer ni sobre todo sumar lo que ponían todos los mensajes. De todas formas, como me consta que alguno ha mentido en su edad, el cálculo tampoco es correcto.

¡Cuánto tiempo libre tiene la juventud!

PD. Ya me gustaría saber mil cosas de magia. Con saber una y bien me conformo.

----------


## Felipe

[quote=Felipe]


> Eso es para mi quinta vida.
> 
> Hubiera sido más fácil decir que tenía la tuya por 3, o el EONIA por el día de mi cumpleaños, pero no pensé que nadie se fuera a leer ni sobre todo sumar lo que ponían todos los mensajes. De todas formas, como me consta que alguno ha mentido en su edad, el cálculo tampoco es correcto.
> 
> ¡Cuánto tiempo libre tiene la juventud! Malcom, ¡se lo voy a decir a tus padres!  
> 
> PD. Ya me gustaría saber mil cosas de magia. Con saber una y bien me conformo.

----------


## ranijo

Nombre: Jose Angel
Edad: 37 (6 de Enero de 1970)
Estado civil: casado (18 de Julio de 1992)
Profesion: Pintor(si, si, de brocha gorda  :Lol:  )




P.D. Si alguno necesita pintar su casa......con más de 100 mensajes, 10% de descuento :twisted: jejejejejejjee
P.D.2. Cuanto ingeniero joer!!!!!!!

----------


## Lellegna

Nombre: Lellegna
Apellidos: Torres Flores
Edad: 19 Años (el 22 de Oct. los 20  :( )
Lugar de Residencia: Talca (VII Región), Chile
Ocupación: Estudio Pedagogía en Ciencias con mención en Biología, Química o Física en la Universidad Católica del Maule.
Hobbies: La magia (bueno ha pasado a ser más que un hobbie)

----------


## Irmo

Yo, por eso de perder el tiempo (  :Lol:  ) y sobretodo por ser fiel al principio del hilo, voy a recopilar como pedia gomobel al principio (añadir junto a vosotros, los anteriores, entendí yo).

Así pues queda de esta manera:

- *Gomobel* (Fernando, Zaragoza, 18 años)
- *YaGo* (Yago, Madrid, 21 [para 22, en poquito poquito] )
- *Jorg3* (Jorge, Madrid, 17)
- *Ella* (claudia, 22 años, madrid, "dispuesta a complacerte...si eres ingeniero" -no comments jaja-)
- *Potamito* (Marcelo, Santiago Chile, 18 años)
- *shark* (jose luis, 37 años. Publicista como Risto Mejide)
- *Malcom* (Gonzalo, Madrid, 15 años)
- *Ayy* (jorge , 17 años, Madrid)
- *3_de_diamantes* (Manel, 22 años, Vilassar de Dalt. Ingeniero de la vida)
- *Mayico* (Jesús, Melilla, 21 años, estudiante TAFAD)
- *Gandalf* (Óscar - Cáceres - 29 años)
- *Eloi* (Premià de Dalt, Barcelona - 16 años). 
- *jose* (15 años).
- *Ign* (Ignacio, Cuenca, 20 años. Estudiante de Bellas Artes)
- *Yonpiter* (Juan Pedro, 32 años, Granada. Informático, Maestro con Esp. de Educ.Fisica. y estudiante de Administracion y Finanzas de Empresas)
- *Gones* (Gonzalo,17,Madrid). 
- *ne0_* (Daniel, 19 años, sevilla) 
- *rifaj* (Jordi, Barcelona, 16 años)
- *Trasobo* (Borja, Zaragoza, 24 años)
- *nevulo* (Pablo, 22 años, Salamanca)
- *ExTrEm0* (Jonathan, 20 años. Estudiante ciclo superior de administración de sistemas informáticos.)
- *Jeff* (57 años, "Por aqui y por alla")
- *Magic O'Malley* (Patrick O'Malley, 40 años. Irlandés por parte de padre y bilbaíno por parte de madre. Residente en Tres Cantos, Madrid. Profesión: "Caradura" -dicho por él xD-)
- *Ignoto* (Ignoto, edad Indeterminada. Profesión: Desconocida)
- *Zarkov* (Zarkov, de edad desconocida jeje. Científico loco de Alemania del este. Ocupación: "La que se propuso tener")
- *Ravenous* (Víctor, 24 años. aparejador en un par de años - o eso esperan sus padres según él jeje)
- *Magikko* (Adrián Murillo, 20 años. Merida, en Yucatán Mexico)
- *Lop1* (15 años, de edad y nombre desconocidos)
- *Dow* (David Rico, 19 años. Torrejón de Ardoz, Madrid)
- *Pepelu* (Jose Luis 24 añitos Écija)
- *Vangrant* (26 años. Ingeniero indusrial. De nombre desconocido)
- *JoePC* (Jose Luis, 32 años. La Bañeza, Leon. Informático de carrera, y trabaja en una empresa de gestión de accidentes como director de franquicias)
- *magomago* (Mago ?¿ jeje, 33 años -la de cristo según él-. Profesión : Sus labores)
- *Nemesis* (Aleix, 23 años, Barcelona)
- *galmer* (38 años, Almeria. Malabarista, payaso y actor, "trabaja en un sitio muy feo y oscuro" -jaja-. De nombre también desconocido)
- *cyberpaquito* (Paco, 32 años, Almeria)
- *eldavy* (28 años, Madrid. Sin nombre tambíen por ahora)
- *Mistico* (Manuel, Manu o Manolo para los amigos. Nacido en Córdoba, pero residente en Sevilla. 24 años. Estudia Criminología)
- ale*jandro.veiga* (22 años, casi quimico. También sin nombre - alejandro quizas? :p-)
- *Jack* (Carlos, 36 años, Madrid, abogado)
- *JaumeBF* (Jaume, 16 años, barcelona. Estudiante)
- *elmagocutredebarna* (Alex, 15 años, Freak con inspiraciones a ingeniero)
- *eidanyoson* ("No soy nadie", "Semidesnatado", "Va por dentro". "cantante frustratti, fotógrafo sin objetivos y soporta miaus" -no comments jeje_)
- *Sombrero* (Carlos, 17 años. Proyecto de Ingeniero)
- *Felipe* (Felipe. Edad: Raíz cúbica de la suma de los anteriores x 1,3 menos 3,41. Profesion: Idem. Fotógrafo con objetivos pero sin carretes y sin tiempo)
- *pedro_peter* (Pedro de 15 años)
- *Morpheo* (Xavi, 36 años, Santa Coloma de Gramenet. Arquitecto Técnico)
- *ranijo* (Jose Angel, 37 años. Pintor)
- *Lellegna* (Lellegna, 19 años, Talca "VII Región" Chile. Estudiante de Pedagogía en Ciencias)
- *Irmo* (Paul, 24 años, Santa Coloma de Gramenet "Barcelona". Técncio en Diseño  Grafico, pero trabajando en recepción de un hotel. "dibujante" y "compositor" no remunerado, o casi nunca, ni titulado jeje)


Después de hacer un resumen recopilatorio, ha sido bastante gracioso y curioso sobretodo...   :Lol:   Veamos si seguimos la cadena.

----------


## rofman

> Yo, por eso de perder el tiempo (  ) y sobretodo por ser fiel al principio del hilo, voy a recopilar como pedia gomobel al principio (añadir junto a vosotros, los anteriores, entendí yo).



Grandisimo trabajo Irmo!!!


Nombre: Rafa

Edad: 28 años

Localización: Piera (Barcelona)

Estado civil: Como si estuviera casado desde hace 8 años

Descendencia: Si 2 niñas ( 3 años y 7 meses)

Profesion: Ingeniero Electronico, actualmente trabajo en Ingenieria de Organización.

Hobbyes: HT, y hacer ilusionar a mis hijas con la magia (bueno ahora de momento a la grande que la pequeña todavia no entiende) :P

Saludos.

----------


## Kal-El

*Kal-El*

*Origen del Nick*: Es el nombre que uso para mis presentaciones. Desde niño me intereso la historia de Superman. 

*Nombre*: Carlos Alberto Sànchez

*Edad*: 44 por fuera 20 por dentro

*Lugar de Nacimiento*: Rosario, Provincia de Santa Fe. Deportado a Buenos Aires a la edad de 3 meses.

*Nacionalidad*: Argentina...hasta las muelas. Por parte de padre y de madre...ahora... de ancestros (bisabuelos)... Italianos, alemanes y vascos. (mamà!!!!! que coctel...)

*Vivo en*: Quilmes, Buenos Aires, Argentina.

*Profesion*: Ingeniero... (siempre me las ingenio). 

*trabajo*: de padre, esposo y en una Obra Social dedicada a las prestaciones medicas a Veteranos de Guerra, en la Subgerencia de Informatica

*Estado civil*: Preso... (es de la unica esposa que no pude salir)  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

*Descendencia*: No vengo de Krypton...pero tengo una niña de 5 años, Daniela (cumple 6 el 2 de abril)

*hobbyes*: Muchos... el mas lindo... jugar con mi hija... en segundo lugar hacer algo por los niños y la gente...

*Lo mejor que me ha pasado*: Aparte de mi hija...defender a mi pais y poder contarlo.

PD: Ella, podria ser si queres, hasta Ingeniero nuclear... pero me saldria muy caro ir a visitarte...

PD2: Por lo visto hasta ahora Jeff, O'Malley y yo lideramos el ranking.

----------


## darkness

Venga va, me sumo yo también.

Nombre: Jesús
Edad: 21 cumplidos en octubre (solo uno menos que Ella   :Oops:  )
Lugar de residencia: Navalcarnero (Madrid), (solo a 5 minutos en coche del pueblo de Ella!, en el cual por cierto, hice las prácticas del módulo jeje)
Ocupación: Electrónico (no soy ingeniero  :-(, me quedé en Técnico Superior )
Estado civil: Soltero (tengo un no se que que hace que mis novias me abandonen ¬¬).
Hobbyes: He estado 3 años tocando la guitarra pero últimamente la tengo un poco de lado a la pobre...

Pueees... eso, Salu2!

----------


## Ignagamo

Por que no se sigue con la lista que hizo Irmo?? yo tambien lo entendí así por eso todavia no me he puesto en esa lista. Aver si gomobel aclara este asunto

----------


## manu1991

*Manu1991 --> Manu (Mago Nawi   ) 15 , para 16 en Julio y Granada

Estudiando 4º de la ESO y amante de los deportes de riesgo*

----------


## lucas142857

lucas, 15 años
buenos aires, argentina

el 142857 es porque es un numero magico: si no lo conocen multipliquenlo y vean que numeros da

----------


## Azran

Azran tambien conocido como Aznar, Anzar, Arnaz, Aranz y todas las posibles combinaciones empezando por A.
*
Ficha tecnica:*
Alberto, 25 años,Graná ," "estudiando" Ing.Informatica"

----------


## masdelomismo

Masdelomismo.

Jaime
33 pollos que podría haber criado. Albacete.

----------


## morgoth

Morgoth de valencia...

24 añitos recien cumplidos en enero....

Con mas edad que muxos y menos experiencia que nadie  :P

----------


## morgoth

Porque me saca MUCHOS con arteriscos :Confused:

----------


## morgoth

Ahmm se me olvido la profesion, ingeniero informatico de gestion (titulado) estudiando la superior mientras trabajo y sacandome el carnet de conducir a la vez...

Y me quedan ganas de aprender magia jejeje...un poquito hiperactivo....

----------


## gomobel

Vale que no se pueda editar (¿o si?) pero vaya forma de escribir mensajes :D Di que ahora en cambalache no cuentan.... :D

Un abrazo

Fernando

----------


## Ayy

jajaja muchos lloraran por no saberlo jejeje

----------


## Potamito

Siguiendo con lo que comenzó Irmo y que fue lo que realmente pidió (creo) Fernando, aquí está la lista hasta ahora...

- *Gomobel* (Fernando, Zaragoza, 18 años) 
- *YaGo* (Yago, Madrid, 21 [para 22, en poquito poquito] ) 
- *Jorg3* (Jorge, Madrid, 17) 
-* Ella* (claudia, 22 años, madrid, "dispuesta a complacerte...si eres ingeniero" -no comments jaja-) 
- *Potamito* (Marcelo, Santiago Chile, 19 años, Piloto) 
- *Shark* (jose luis, 37 años. Publicista como Risto Mejide) 
- *Malcom* (Gonzalo, Madrid, 15 años) 
- *Ayy* (jorge , 17 años, Madrid) 
- *3_de_diamantes* (Manel, 22 años, Vilassar de Dalt. Ingeniero de la vida) 
- *Mayico* (Jesús, Melilla, 21 años, estudiante TAFAD) 
- *Gandalf* (Óscar - Cáceres - 29 años) 
- *Eloi* (Premià de Dalt, Barcelona - 16 años). 
- *jose* (15 años). 
- *Ign* (Ignacio, Cuenca, 20 años. Estudiante de Bellas Artes) 
- *Yonpiter* (Juan Pedro, 32 años, Granada. Informático, Maestro con Esp. de Educ.Fisica. y estudiante de Administracion y Finanzas de Empresas) 
- *Gones* (Gonzalo,17,Madrid). 
-* ne0_* (Daniel, 19 años, sevilla) 
- *rifaj* (Jordi, Barcelona, 16 años) 
-* Trasobo* (Borja, Zaragoza, 24 años) 
- *nevulo* (Pablo, 22 años, Salamanca) 
-* ExTrEm0* (Jonathan, 20 años. Estudiante ciclo superior de administración de sistemas informáticos.) 
- *Jeff* (57 años, "Por aqui y por alla") 
-* Magic O'Malley* (Patrick O'Malley, 40 años. Irlandés por parte de padre y bilbaíno por parte de madre. Residente en Tres Cantos, Madrid. Profesión: "Caradura" -dicho por él xD-) 
- *Ignoto* (Ignoto, edad Indeterminada. Profesión: Desconocida) 
-* Zarkov* (Zarkov, de edad desconocida jeje. Científico loco de Alemania del este. Ocupación: "La que se propuso tener") 
- *Ravenous* (Víctor, 24 años. aparejador en un par de años - o eso esperan sus padres según él jeje) 
- *Magikko* (Adrián Murillo, 20 años. Merida, en Yucatán Mexico) 
- *Lop1* (15 años, de edad y nombre desconocidos) 
- *Dow* (David Rico, 19 años. Torrejón de Ardoz, Madrid) 
- *Pepelu* (Jose Luis 24 añitos Écija) 
- *Vangrant* (26 años. Ingeniero indusrial. De nombre desconocido) 
- *JoePC* (Jose Luis, 32 años. La Bañeza, Leon. Informático de carrera, y trabaja en una empresa de gestión de accidentes como director de franquicias) 
- *magomago* (Mago ?¿ jeje, 33 años -la de cristo según él-. Profesión : Sus labores) 
- *Nemesis* (Aleix, 23 años, Barcelona) 
- *galmer* (38 años, Almeria. Malabarista, payaso y actor, "trabaja en un sitio muy feo y oscuro" -jaja-. De nombre también desconocido) 
- *cyberpaquito* (Paco, 32 años, Almeria) 
- *eldavy* (28 años, Madrid. Sin nombre tambíen por ahora) 
- *Mistico* (Manuel, Manu o Manolo para los amigos. Nacido en Córdoba, pero residente en Sevilla. 24 años. Estudia Criminología) 
- *alejandro.veiga* (22 años, casi quimico. También sin nombre - alejandro quizas? :p-) 
-* Jack* (Carlos, 36 años, Madrid, abogado) 
- *JaumeBF* (Jaume, 16 años, barcelona. Estudiante) 
- *elmagocutredebarna* (Alex, 15 años, Freak con inspiraciones a ingeniero) 
- *eidanyoson* ("No soy nadie", "Semidesnatado", "Va por dentro". "cantante frustratti, fotógrafo sin objetivos y soporta miaus" -no comments jeje_) 
- *Sombrero* (Carlos, 17 años. Proyecto de Ingeniero) 
- *Felipe* (Felipe. Edad: Raíz cúbica de la suma de los anteriores x 1,3 menos 3,41. Profesion: Idem. Fotógrafo con objetivos pero sin carretes y sin tiempo) 
- *pedro_peter* (Pedro de 15 años) 
- *Morpheo* (Xavi, 36 años, Santa Coloma de Gramenet. Arquitecto Técnico) 
- *ranijo* (Jose Angel, 37 años. Pintor) 
-* Lellegna* (Lellegna, 19 años, Talca "VII Región" Chile. Estudiante de Pedagogía en Ciencias) 
- *Irmo* (Paul, 24 años, Santa Coloma de Gramenet "Barcelona". Técncio en Diseño Grafico, pero trabajando en recepción de un hotel. "dibujante" y "compositor" no remunerado, o casi nunca, ni titulado jeje) 
- *Rofman* (Rafa, 28 años, Piera Barcelona, Ingeniero Electronico, actualmente trabajo en Ingenieria de Organización )
- *Kal-El* (Carlos Alberto Sànchez, 44 años por fuera 20 por dentro, Rosario, Provincia de Santa Fe. Deportado a Buenos Aires a la edad de 3 meses. Ingeniero... (siempre me las ingenio).  )
- *Darkness* (Jesús, 21 cumplidos en octubre, Navalcarnero (Madrid) solo a 5 minutos en coche del pueblo de Ella!, Electrónico, no soy ingeniero , me quedé en Técnico Superior)
- *Manu1991* (Manu, Mago Nawi, 15 años, Estudiando 4º de la ESO y amante de los deportes de riesgo)
- *Lucas142857* (Lucas, 15 años, buenos aires Argentina)
- *Azran* (conocido como Aznar, Anzar, Arnaz, Aranz y todas las posibles combinaciones empezando por A; Alberto, 25 años, Graná, estudiando Ing. Informática)
-* Masdelomismo* (Jaime, 33, Albacete)
- *Morgoth* (24 años, Valencia, ingeniero informatico de gestion (titulado) estudiando la superior mientras trabajo y sacandome el carnet de conducir a la vez)

Saludos!!

----------


## rofman

> Siguiendo con lo que comenzó Irmo y que fue lo que realmente pidió (creo) Fernando, aquí está la lista hasta ahora...
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> Saludos!!




Gran trabajo Potamito!!!!!

----------


## Shinoda

*Pequeño Resumen:*
Shinoda, Jose, Madrid, 15 años, estudiante.

----------


## EL_FARI

nombre: Jorge
apellidos: Gómez Ruiz
Edad: 29 esperado tener venti diez en pocos meses.
estudios: ingeniería técnica agrícola en Almería. de cuyo sitio guardo grandes recuerdos y mejores amigos.
Profesión: comercial en una empresa de exportación hortofrutícola.
vivo en Almuñecar(Granada)
hobby un enano de la tierra media?
aficiones: ajedrez, billar, magic, magia, mus, baggamon, juegos diversos multiplayer para pc. en general cualkier juego.

----------


## dreaigon

Nombre:Daniel Josue (si josue creedme)
Apellidos: Rodriguez Villa
Edad: 15
Trabajo: estudiante
Hobbys: La magia, la lectura, la pintura, la música y el baile (secretario de un grupo rociero) ose baile flamenco y tal, aunque el de salón tambien lo se (vals, tango, cha cha cha, paso doble, bachata.....)

----------


## Nacho Conde

Nombre: Ignacio Conde (Nacho, o Dacho según Ivi)

Edad 25 (en 3 meses hago los 26)

Trabajo: agente de viajes

Hobbys: musico (soy bajista en un grupo) y variaas cosas mas

Saludos

----------


## ganu

Nombre:  (Tom, Tommy, Toplus, masito....)

Edad: 26 (27 en abril) 

Trabajo: estudiante de quimicas (por poco tiempo que ya va siendo hora   :Lol:  )

Hobbys: Queen

----------


## Shinoda

> Hobbys: La magia, la lectura, la pintura, la música y el baile (secretario de un grupo rociero)* ose baile flamenco y tal, aunque el de salón tambien lo se (vals, tango, cha cha cha, paso doble, bachata.....)*


Eres consciente de lo original que eres, de todas las personas de 15 años que conozco eres la única que se podría interesar por eso... Tendrá sus ventajas a la hora del cortejo ehhhh 8-)

----------


## dreaigon

poes es la caña, os invito a bailar de verdad se pasa genial y al que no leguste que no mire.

----------


## Shinoda

> poes es la caña, os invito a bailar de verdad se pasa genial y al que no leguste que no mire.


Bailas con gente de tu edad o con bailas pasodobles con viejunas mientras te cuentan cosas de su juventud( del SXVII)...jeje

----------


## dreaigon

yo soy el mas jovencillo pero gente desde 17 hasta 85 que es el mas viejuno

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Eh, que yo se bailar el merengue y el cha cha cha.  :D 

Es lo que se da estos días en Educación Física  :roll:

----------


## dreaigon

el merengue es facilisimo, solo mueves los pies un  poco y ya estas bailandolo, el cha cha cha ya es más complicado sobre todo por el juego de caderas

----------


## Shinoda

Pero ninguno de los 2 os marcais un baile como el mío( lo que tiene el aburrimiento, lo hice hace unos mesecillso grabandome un coleguilla)



http://youtube.com/watch?v=3JHwKT12ER0

----------


## Jorge80

Shinoda te pareces a este http://www.paranoias.es/una-de-coreografias/ jajajajaj Bueno yo 26 años, lo posteo rapido porque en breve 27 ufff cuando llegue a 30... no lo quiero ni pensar jajajaj

----------


## magomurga

Andreu 13 Viver (valencia)

----------


## Dow

Shinoda, conque ese eres tú... uhm...

----------


## Shinoda

> Shinoda, conque ese eres tú... uhm...


Y a mucha honra, jejej

----------


## rafa cama

Me se había pasado postear mis datos.

Edad: 35
Profesión: Administrativo/Contable
Aficiones: Tocar la guitarra, escribir, leer (sólo subcultura, por supuesto), y muchas otras.

Saludines.

----------


## Leyre_92

Leyre (si, es un nombre aunque muchos no se lo crean)

14 años (15 este año, pero todavía falta mucho)

estudiante (mis padres no estan muy de acuerdo con esa palabra)

Y soy de pamplona (la de España, no la de Colombia)

----------


## ElMagoPol

Nombre:Pablo

Edad:23

Profesion:Estudiante de Ingeniería Electronica

Hobbies:Ajedrez,magia,futbol,juegos de lógica,kick boxing.......

----------


## Dante_Drums

nombre: alberto
edad: 16
estudio bachiller de ciencias, quiero hacer ing. de telecomunicaciones
aficiones pues los ordenadores, la magia, el baloncesto, la batería y el rol
saludos

----------


## Flojo

Jorge, 26, Abogado/Estudiante, actualmente pasando una temporadita de estudio en Edinburgh City, pero suelo vivir por Madrid, aunque soy gaditano.

----------


## ignoto

> Profesión: Administrativo/Contable



¿Tu quoque bruto?

----------


## shark

malvado, aterrador y contable......

un nuevo escalafon en la perversidad!

----------


## Jaime

Nombre: Jaime
17 años
de Madrid
Estudiante

----------


## rafa cama

> malvado, aterrador y contable......
> 
> un nuevo escalafon en la perversidad!


Al contrario. La de contable, en realidad, es una de las profesiones más aconsejables para un mago. Al fin y al cabo, estimula la creatividad y la imaginación hasta cotas antes insospechadas.  :Smile1: 

Saludines.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Hobbys: Queen


¿Drag?



(si es que lo has dejado a huevo....)

----------


## ignoto

> Al contrario. La de contable, en realidad, es una de las profesiones más aconsejables para un mago. Al fin y al cabo, estimula la creatividad y la imaginación hasta cotas antes insospechadas. 
> 
> Saludines.


Así que tú también te has peleado con la agencia tributaria, los bancos, los acreedores, los morosos...
A veces hace falta todo un despliegue de imaginación para salir adelante.

----------


## ganu

> Iniciado por ganu
> 
> Hobbys: Queen
> 
> 
> ¿Drag?
> 
> 
> 
> (si es que lo has dejado a huevo....)


  :Oops:   :Oops:   me has pillao, jeje   :Lol:

----------


## Cuasimago

Juan Manuel, Cáceres (Extrema y dura)

Edad?... La foto de mi avatar me la hicieron hace 8 años (masmenos)

Profesion/es.: Empresario, Ebanista, carpintero, cantante de orquesta, Musico de heavy metal (del de antes) y tocaó de flamencas, catador de percebes y centollos... 

Aficiones.: El orujo gallego, la queimada, el de hierbas, de café, el Kirsch, la cerveza, el whisky, el marisco, los ibericos de mi tierra y los buenos vinos del mundo.

Habilidades.: Hago la Hamman con tablones de pino y la cuenta bucle con tablas de tarima flotante.

Estado civil... Superfelizmente casado y con descendencia.


Un saludo. :twisted:

----------


## rofman

> Juan Manuel, Cáceres (Extrema y dura)
> 
> Habilidades.: Hago la Hamman con tablones de pino y la cuenta bucle con tablas de tarima flotante.
> 
> 
> Un saludo. :twisted:



Pues serás de Caceres pero seguro que vienes de descendencia de Bilbao!!!!


porque vaya tela!!!!   :Lol:

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

Hola... Yo 25... Maestra (me gusta mas esta palabra que profesora). Y estudiante actualmente de ingles (estoy en tercero pero me da que este aÃ±o repito. Los ingleses y aquellos q dominen esta lengua podian echar un cable...  Y lo digo en serio!)

----------


## buen_corcel

yo me llamo miguel, soy de gandia (valencia) pero residente en madrid por motivos laborales, tengo 25 años.

----------


## Yvick

Nombre: Miguel Ángel

Edad: 18 este miercoles!!!

Ciudad: Almería

Hobbies: toco el piano, esribir, parkour, astronomía, también estoy aprendiendo japonés (en verano) y MAGIA por supuesto.

Profesión: a ver si hay suerte y hago medicina en Granada :S

----------


## Raicon

Nombre: Eduardo Coffman (no, no el apellido no es vasco, es americano)(siempre me lo preguntan)
Edad: 16 (17 en junio)
Cuidad: Bilbao
Hobbys: Warhammer, PS2, cine, literatura y cómo no la magia.
Profesión: De momento estudio pero me encamino a psicología.
Saludos.

----------


## CeReuS

*Nombre:* Pedro Lázaro.
*Edad:* 14 años.
*Lugar de Nacimiento:* Alicante.
*Nacionalidad:* Español. 
*Vivo en:* Benissa (Alicante).
*Estudiante de:* Ahora mismo estoy haciendo 3º de e.s.o.
*Hobbys:* Leer, parkour, rap, informatica, aveces jugar a magics... entre otros muchos.
*Estado civil:* Pues soltero y sin ganas de tener novia por ahora ¬¬


(Los hobbys creo que salen en otro post)

----------


## KeZs

Nombre: Cristian
Edad: 17 [18 el 9 de agosto d 2007!!!!]
Lugar de Nacimiento: Barcelona 
Profesión: SOy un proyecto de ingeniero de caminos.  :Wink1: 

PD He visto por ahí que habeis hecho una raíz negativa!!!! y encima que os sale con solución... Raíz negativa nunca tiene solución!! jejejej

----------


## KeZs

aclaro: raíz de un número negativo no tiene solución, xo menos raíz de un número si   :Lol:   :Oops:

----------


## magomigue

me llamo migue, tengo 17 años y voy a pasar a 2º de bachillerato..

Hobbies: la magia, tocar y aprender guitarra y salir con los amigos... 

yo no sabia que habia tanta gente mas chica que yo en el foro...me siento importante....jajja  :Lol:  


un saludo

P.D: la foto es de cuando era joven...ahora soy mas guapo y mas apuesto con los pelos medio largos....jajaja   :Lol:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Álvaro (Premia de Mar), Barcelona...  14 años (15 en 4 meses) :D

----------


## AmadeuS

> Álvaro (Premia de Mar), Barcelona...  14 años (15 en 4 meses) :D


jajaja esas son ganas de ser mas grande, los mas entrados en años decimos recien cumplidos jajajaja

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Pol (Barcelona), 14 años cumplidos hace casi 3 meses.
Saludos!

----------


## mcgrau

McGrau

David 15 años y sigo sin moto  :-(



me he olvidado yo de barna styles, es decir de barcelona

----------


## goberness

Nombre: Javier
Ciudad: Madrid
Edad: 23
Dedicación: Estudiante de Económicas (sin prisa)
Hobbies: Los amigos y las cañas...hobbie perfecto

----------


## 2FAST4YOU

Xavi 25 años. Vivo en Villarreal, pero soy de Premià de Mar (Barcelona).


Álvaro!!! Premià Power!!! Jajajajaja

----------


## klifort

18años cumplidos en mayo

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> David 15 años y sigo sin moto  :-(


No te pierdes nada... Todos los amigos que conozco que tienen moto se han partido una pierna (por lo menos) por ser atropellados o por hacer el gamba.

----------


## dreaigon

Calla calla, que el otro dia me deja su moto (por llamar de alguna forma a ese cachibache) y cuando le doy al puño resulta que se queda clavado y si por ejemplo sueltas la mano sigue acelerando (está rota) pues yo no sabia eso y el listo nmo me aviso, me estampé en un coche, gracias a la diosa fortuna que no me ize nada.

P.D: La moto hecha polvo. 
P.D2: ahora mis otros amigo no me dejan la moto, por miedo jjaja si pa esto no me saco el permiso....

----------


## Rosenkreuz

Gustavo
20 años
estudio ingenieria

soy de santiago chile =)

----------


## Doktor Mornau

Basilio (por eso me oculto como Dr. Mornau) Moreno. Oftalmólogo (Ella, ¿no tendrás que hacer prácticas en la carrera?) Curro el Gregorio Marañon de Madrid (para los que no lo veais claro). Ah! se me olvidaba, 35 años de infancia...


Se me olvidaba: Y una Burgman de 400 que quita el sentio y un día me va a hacer cliente de mi empresa en esta frenética ciudad

----------


## magmax

Marcel, 33 años, gerente de discoteca,es decir que salgo todos los fines de semana de la vida,jeje, y eso hace que tenga menos años!!

Arenys de mar (Barcelona)

----------


## guille

Guille, Terrassa 14 años (15 en febrero)

----------


## Benji_

Anda que llego pronto al hilo  :117: DD

* *Nombre:* David
* *Apellidos:* Fernández Vaamonde
* *Edad:* 29 (30 ya en octubre :( )
* *Procedencia:* A Coruña
* *Residencia:* Alcalá de Henares. (emigrao)
* *Profesión:* Soy Ingeniero Informático (lo que a veces se llama "superior", es que soy antiguo Ingeniero Técnico de Sistemas y todavía acumulo rencor  :Wink1: ). Trabajo de Ingeniero de soporte misión crítica de grandes cuentas en una multinacional de las TI.
* *Estado civil:* Cuasicasado (lo estaré, $DEITY mediante, el 7 de junio del año que viene  :Smile1: ).
* *Aficiones:* Linuxero hasta la médula (de hecho doy soporte de ello :P) desde hace 10 años y aficionado a la seguridad informática, la informática en general (He pasado por spectrums, MSXs, Amstrads, 286, PPCs, etc...), PS2, tocar la guitarra, tocar musica celta con instrumentos celtas (tin whistle, flauta travesera irlandesa, gaita gallega, ...), he jugado mucho al Rol (demasiado), etc...etc... (soy hiperactivo :P).

Arf... Ahí queda eso.  :Wink1: 

Un saludo,

----------


## Kassidy

* Nombre: Rafa
* Apellidos: Rivas Luque 
* Edad: 19 años
* Procedencia: Málaga
* Residencia: Marbella
* Profesión: Estudiante, el próximo curos, universitario.
* Estado civil: Soltero.
* Aficiones: Pues a parte de la magia, practico kara-te de la escuela shoto-kan, y estoy preparando mi primer Dan... escucho hip-hop y...
también soy aficionado al warhammer xD

----------


## galle

* Nombre: alex
* Edad: 14 años
* Procedencia: Madrid
* Profesión: Estudiante
* Estado civil: Soltero.
* Aficiones: magia, juegillos de internet, pin pon, entrenerme leyendo los articulos de tiendamagia, y poner a mr.green: :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Phillber Optick

Nombre: David
Apellidos: Menaker
Edad: 18 
Ocupacion: Estudiante de la UNL

----------


## joaquin11

* Nombre: Joaquin
* Edad: 18 años 
* Procedencia: Hellín (Albacete)
* Profesión: Estudiante de arquitectura
* Estado civil: Soltero. 
* Aficiones: jugar al baloncesto, escuchar musica, jugar a videojuegos....y la magia :D

----------


## victorius

Nombre: Víctor
Edad: 15

----------


## chikilint

Nombre: Gonzalo
Edad: 18 (19 en menos de un mes)
Procedencia: Boadilla del Monte (Madrid)
Profesion: estudiante.
Estado civil: soltero
Aficiones: magia (tamariz, piedrahita...), cine (tarantino, lynch...), musica (muse, minimal...)

----------


## didacbj

didacbj
Nombre : diego
Procedencia: Valencia
Edad: 13 años
Afiniones: -Magia  Lenart Green, Luis Piedrahita y Tamariz.
               -Cine  Woody Allen     :Wink:  

saludos

la lista cuando se hara?

----------


## Blakito

* Nombre: Julián
* Apellido: Prieto
* Edad: 16 años 
* Procedencia: A Coruña 
* Residencia: A Coruña
* Profesión: Estudiante de Bachillerato. (psicólogo en unos años)(¿Ella no te van los Hosteleros en potencia?  :Lol: )  
* Estado civil: :?:  :Wink:  
* Aficiones: Magia, Psicología, Hostelería, Idiomas como Alemán, Finlandés, o Ruso  :Lol:   :Lol: , Surrealismo...buena música, ser amigo de mis amigos 
( :Lol:  eso es un poco subjetivo), Wrestling (incondicional desde muchos años, antes de que lo echaran en Cuatro) Guitar Hero y cumplir la mayoría de edad :D.

----------


## Diego_a

-nombre: Diego
-Procedencia: Madrid
residencia. Madrid
Edad: 18
Profesion. Pues empiezo este año caminos 8-)  
Estado civil: soltero y sin compromiso 8-) 

Aficiones: Magia( cartomagia de momento...ya me metere con las monedas  :Lol:  ), musica( muse, green day, red hot chili peppers...), mountain bike( freeride y downhill), y la moto cuando la tenga( mi sueño....suzuki gsx 600r :roll: )

Saludos

----------


## Diego_a

Me acabo de dar cuenta ahora de que somos bastantes los jovenes que nos gusta esto, yo creia que no ibamos a ser tantos.

Haber si con el tiempo salen buenos magos de este foro  :Wink:  

Saludos

----------


## MagicCastúo

Nombre: Juan Antonio
Apellidos: Rico (casi todos me llaman por mi apellido).
Edad: 25
Procedencia: Barcelona
Residencia: Londres desde hace 3 años.
Profesión: Ingeniero Informático (Desarrollador de aplicaciones Web).
Aficiones: Tocar la guitarra y jugar al billar con los amigos.

----------


## Jorlando

Nombre: José Orlando.
Edad: 45
Profesión: Marino, ex marino, actor, ex actor, comercial, ex comercial, profe de mates (ajjj).
Me tienen encerrado en: Gijón
Estado civil: casado y con una hija.
Aspecto físico: No pongo mi foto porque no quiero despertar envidias entre los hombres, ni turbar la mente de las mujeres.
Aficiones: decir todo tipo de estupideces sin parar sobre cualquier tema que me propongan.
Cosas que no me gustan: la gente que dice estupideces sin parar sobre cualquier tema que le propongan.

----------


## Sisco

Que miedo, bueno, vamos alla.

Nombre: francisco
Edad: 48 
Residencia: castellar del valles (barcelona). 
Profesión: artes graficas
Aficiones: la globoflexia, payasear y acabo de llegar a la magia

----------


## Bee

Sigamos pues.....

Bee se llama:
Manuel (que nadie me llama asi, sino Manolo)
Soy de Malaga, Fuengirola. 
Actualmente resido en Norwich (hasta los hue.... estoy ya) en Inglaterra desde hace unos 9 meses.
Hace 11, tenia 20 anhos (tengo teclado ingles), que tiempos aquellos, Dios mio!!!!!!!
Me gusta el futbol, el cine (W. Allen), la poesia (Miguel Hernandez, Lorca y Neruda), los perros (Pastor Belga), los relojes y los boligrafos, mi novia, el nuevo Audi A4, la leche fria, los deportes de riesgo y aventura, los juego de acertijos, la natacion....etc etc, que si no, no paro. 
He sido mecanico, encofrador, taxista y bombero
Me dedico a tratar de sobrevivir sin mas.....hasta donde llege  :D 


Saludos magicos....  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## sari

Yo me llamo Sara, tengo 21 años y soy estudiante de ciencias políticas y trabajo social, aunque mas de la segunda que de la primera...  Soy de Sarria, un pueblecito de Lugo, pero la mayor parte del tiempo la paso en Santiago... estudiando o algo asi   :Wink:

----------


## victorius

> la leche fria


Eh!, he descubierto que hay alguien como yo!, no se tu, pero a mi estan siempre "No te la calientas?","Pero hombre, como t puedes beber eso tan frio (lo sco de la nevera y al tazon)" . . . 
Y por fin alguien que me comprende xD
Salu2

----------


## potey_10

jjajajajaja pues a mi también me gusta la leche fría jaja.

Es verdad toda la vida la he tomado asi, para que el colacao se disuelva bien, echas un poquito de leche, luego el colacao y lo bates bien con la cuchara, y cuando este bien marron, ecahs mas leche mientras le das vueltas, al final se queda un poquito de colacao con espumita arriba pero oye, esta riquisimo, la leche fresquita es lo mejor.!!!!!!

PD: por cierto, yo tengo 19 y soy de logroño.

----------


## tredecium

Tredecium| Juan Carlos 15 años y 16 en Septiembre...un pueblecito de Huelva. Ahora paso a 1º de Bachillerato después de este estupendo verano =). Y sobre aficiones..la informatica, la natación, la música (sobre todo Melendi) y dentro de la informática lo que el diseño gráfico...amm y bueno ahora me ha dado por la Cartomagia que por ahora me mantiene bastante enganchado. El de la foto soy yo.

Am yo también prefiero la leche fria jajajaj pero ya en el cola-cao hablamos otro idioma, depende la ocasión en que lo tome xD

----------


## Bee

jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja :D  :D  :D

----------


## hawyn yaur

alex, terrassa, 14

----------


## sergiocl

> Ella (claudia, 22 años cumplidos en noviembre, madrid, dispuesta a complacerte...si eres ingeniero, claro   )


Sergio Ingeniero Civil en Obras Civiles (eso va para ti ella).. 29 años, actualizaré mi avatar, no es que luzca así...

----------


## joker_faluxo

uoooo! vaya titulo, yo me toy descargando el ingeniero de telecomunicaciones jajajaja

me llamo Rafa, soy de Cordoba y tengo 21 añitos

only for ella.... soltero!

saludos!

----------


## le follogurt

le follogurt pero me llamo Álvaro soi de un pueblecito de valencia llamado Utiel y tengo 13 años(14 en noviembre, ya queda pocooooo)

Me encanta la lche fria solo con una cucharada de miel xDDDDDDD  :Wink:   :Oops:

----------


## toletum91zgz

.....

----------


## Goreneko

Toni, 22 años.
El Prat, un "delicioso" y "tranquilo" pueblecito de las afueras de Barcelona (no vivo en un aeropuerto como muchos piensan).

Agente de tráfico en teoría (logística y distribución nacional e internacional) y currito en la práctica. Teacher de inglés en mis tardes libres.

Un saludo!!

----------


## Death_Angel

Hola....   Dark_Angel    y tengo 20 años

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Manel Pérez.

3_de_diamantes o 3D como me llaman muchos. De Vilassar de Dalt, que es mejor que el Prat, y todos los aquí citados.

1 dolmen, tumbas megalíticas, un castillo del siglo XIII, dos manicomios y un hermitaño alemán que vive en unas cuevas de por aquí ...

Por ciertor mi edad ... 22 y medio.   :Oops:

----------


## Rives

> jjajajajaja pues a mi también me gusta la leche fría jaja.
> 
> Es verdad toda la vida la he tomado asi, para que el colacao se disuelva bien, echas un poquito de leche, luego el colacao y lo bates bien con la cuchara, y cuando este bien marron, ecahs mas leche mientras le das vueltas, al final se queda un poquito de colacao con espumita arriba pero oye, esta riquisimo, la leche fresquita es lo mejor.!!!!!!
> 
> PD: por cierto, yo tengo 19 y soy de logroño.


Que crack tio, esa explicacion de la leche vale millones, ya somos 2 los que lo hacemos asi, eso si, yo no le hecho azucar...

Todo el mundo me señala y me dice " Dios, ese chico no le echa azucar a la leche..... " ¿ Alguien mas no le echa azucar ?

Callosa De Segura (Alicante), estudiante de 1º de Arquitectura Superior en la Politécnica de alicante, 17 Años y el 27 de este mes 18 ... A ver si alguien se acuerda y me felicita !!!!!!!  :evil:   :Lol:  

3D, siento decirte que Callosa es mucho mejor que tu pueblecillo.... Aqui tenemos bacalas, políticos corruptos, parques llenos de yonkis y ahora nos van a partir el pueblo en dos ( si si , como un muro de berlin ) con un talud de 15 metros y encima pasará el AVE por encima... TOMA YA ! Mejora eso ! Ah, y se me olvidaba , TENEMOS EL MUSEO DEL CÁÑAMO ! ( Callosa en su época fue la mayor exportadora de cáñamo de España )

Semos la caña de España !

----------


## helmet

Marco, 17 años, de Jerez.

----------


## Duard

Hola me llamo Eduard, soy de Barcelona, estudiante y tengo 16 años (1 año y pico de práctica).

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## PKZ

Me Llamo Ricardo, Vivo en Coruña, 14 Años (15 en Abril)

----------


## raistlin22

Mi nombre es Duncan MacLeod y nací hace 400 años en las tierras altas de Escocia. Soy inmortal, y no soy el único. Durante siglos esperamos el tiempo del duelo final, donde el golpe de una espada hará rodar una cabeza y liberará todo el poder.
*Al final, sólo puede quedar uno.*

En esta identidad que he adquirido, mi nombre es Javier, tengo 25 años y resido en Rosario, Argentina.

¡¡¡Ya llegará la batalla final!!!

...mientras tanto practico el Salto y el DL...

----------


## mralonso

18 años terestres ejej

----------


## LUISRR

> Vangrant.... nick derivado de la pelicula Hook
> 26 tacos... madre mia, esto está lleno de yogurines.
> Y si, no es coña, soy ingeniero (industrial para mas datos). Pero ya la he acabado


Cierto, yogurin  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  


Nombre: Luis
Apellidos: el 1º el de mi padre, el 2º el de mi madre
Edad: 41 añitos, aunque tambien 15años, los que hace que me operaron, dicen que volvi a nacer. esto no lo digo para dar pena, lo digo para dar envidia, puedo escoger la edad
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Profesion actual: Informatico(soporte tecnico a empresas, no saben lo que hacen dejando sus ordenadores en mis manos 8)  )
Profesion anterior: Si os la digo os tendria que matar :D  :D  :D   :Wink:  
Profesion futura: En unos 10 años representante de futbolista( y a vivir)
Estado: Casado( Pobrecita)
Descendencia: Una chica de 12, creo que esta registrada en este foro y uno de 6 años, menuda zurda tiene, mi futuro jefe, sere su representante.
Hobbys: La acuriofilia marina y en breve espero que la magia. 
Y ya esta

----------


## Danet

Danet... mi nick no tiene nada que ver con las natillas, me llamo Dani y el diminutivo cariñoso en valenciano pues... Danet :P

Tengo 21 años y acabo de terminar la carrera de "Ingeniero Tecnico Indsustrial con especialidad en Mecanica"  :D

Soy de la tranquila ciudad y poco concurrida Benidorm :P

Mis aficiones... Artes Marciales, Parkour, Fotografía, Acuariofilia, y la Magia :D

----------


## josep

Creo que soy el más sensato de aqui, economista de pacotilla ( lo mio

es estar en números rojos de manera permanente y  voluntaria

ya que para eso están los bancos...) y vivo en el pais vecino...

Un saludo

----------


## Prinz

Yo soy jovencito :D 13 años, 14 el día 12 de Octubre. Resido en Las Palmas y estudio 3º de E.S.O. :D Mi futuro...ser futbolista profesional :D  :117:  Si lo logro para mi presentacion como jugador enseñare una rutina de magia de levitacion y hare publicidad del foro :D  :117:

----------


## LUISRR

> Yo soy jovencito :D 13 años, 14 el día 12 de Octubre. Resido en Las Palmas y estudio 3º de E.S.O. :D Mi futuro...ser futbolista profesional :D  Si lo logro para mi presentacion como jugador enseñare una rutina de magia de levitacion y hare publicidad del foro :D


Si quieres te represento asi voy cogiendo experiencia :D  :D  :D  :D   :Wink: , para cuando mi chaval sea un crack

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Prinz, no lo publicites entre tanto cazurro.

Alfonso, *20 años*, residente en Segovia entre semana, Salamanca en los fines de semana, Gijón en las fiestas.

Estudio en Madrid, Filosofía (2º curso) en la UAM.

Soy aficionado a....... leer, estudiar magia, viajar, comer marisco, comer carne, comer pescado, comer pasta,.......... y no sé qué más.

----------


## Andrew

*Nombre:* Toni (me he esgrimido las neurnas para inventarme un nick eh...)
*Profesión:* regento un prostíbulo (CLAK-colleja de mi novia-... aix, perdón, soy informático)
*Edad:* 30 primaveras como treinta soles.. muy bien cumplidas y muy bien llevadas (eso si que me lo dejas decir... ¿verdad cariño?)
*Aficiones:* No mi vida no, eso no hace falta decirlo... aquí la gente no es tonta...

----------


## leorugbier

Leo
Lenardo Anzalone 18 añasos, soy argentno pero vivo en Alicante y me dedico a... ehhhh
soy jugador de rugby...no es coña eh!!!!

----------


## yoquim

Yoquim= Joaquin 30 años de zaragoza. Nose que teneis con los ingenieros pero bueno, soy ingeniero quimico y estoy en el Instituto Tecnologico de Aragon.
Ingeniero de profesión y aprendiz de mago de vocación

----------


## SIGLATTI

David
31 tacos
Castelbell i el Vilar 
Barcelona
(Si alguien no lo conoce debajo de Montserrat)

----------


## Dantestorm

Ansem (Fernando, 14, Zaragoza)

----------


## Juandi

¡Madre mía! ¿En donde me he metido yo? ¡Pero si esto parece la estantería de los petisúis del supermercado!

Bueno, allá va.

Me llamo Juan de Dios, pero me hago llamar Juandi en el mundo de la magia.

¿Edad? Esto, bueno... 46. Pero todo el mundo dice que aparento 12 ó 13. Sobre todo cuando se me conoce.

Estoy intentando calcular cuando se cruzarán mi edad y la de Ella, pero me estoy haciendo un lío. A ver si mañana, un poco más despejado...

----------


## Ghod

Nombre: Vicente (ata la burra y vente, entre otras mas rimas)
Edad Física: me falta medio mes para los 26
Edad mental: 12-13 a lo sumo...
Profesión: Aparejador sin título (P*t* proyecto...)

Pongame a los pies de su señora si no le huelen! :twisted:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Juandi ¿46?. 

Consuélate... aún te queda mucho para llegar a la edad que aparentas......   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## queco

Nombre: Sergio
Edad: para 32
Cm: 188 de pie. Tumbado....eh, aquí no se desvelan trucos.
Profesion: Arquitecto
Riojano del todo.

----------


## FERNANDO OK

Fernando, 37 años, 1,75 de altura, un 42 de pie, bragao, astifino, ....

Lidiado en distintas plazas, Huelva, Zafra, Madrid, Logroño, y en estos momentos en la Condomina de Murcia.

P.D. Espero que no haya comentarios por lo de "astifino".

----------


## alvaro lopez

Alvaro (Toledo), 16 recien cumplidos el pasado día 6

----------


## susilin27

Mi nombre Susana cumplo 29 años el 22 de noviembre es decir dentro de unos dias

----------


## magomer

Nombre: Manuel Jose (Manolo)
Edad: en abril 43
Estado civil: casado, bueno, la que se caso fue mi mujer (acepto propuestas de mujeres solventes)
Profesion: soy maestro aunque no ejerzo, trabajo de administrativo-contable
Aficiones: amante de la magia (aun muy ignorante en la materia aunque me esfuerzo en mis ratos libres), ajedrez, lectura, musica, cine.

Saludos a todos

----------


## masineko

Ander, 21, estudio la psique

----------


## Mindcraft

Mi nombre, dante, vivo en argentina-tierra del fuego, edad, 13, hobbies, magia,pc,etc

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Fabián, 30 años. Actualmente en Barcelona.
Estudiante de Clown y Naturopatía. Oh! Y en Febrero empiezo un curso de magia! :P

----------


## ElGranDantón

> Espero que no haya comentarios por lo de "astifino".


Es que nos lo pones a huevo jaja. Pero bueno, si no tienes novia-esposa nos dejas más tranquilos :P

----------


## Maglor

muy buenas!!
Soy Lorenzo, nacido en Rota(Cadiz) y estudiante de ingenieria en madrid
con esos 22 añitos mu bien plantaos.ARSA saludos 8-)

----------


## Mago Manè

Mago Mané ( Manuel , aunque mis amigos me llaman Lolo, 21 años, Ceuta " Septem Frates".

Estudiante Magisterio Ed. Fisica
Animador infantil
Director escuela de circo GARIBOLIAN

El tipico payaso vamos...   :D

----------


## susilin27

Susana , soy de Madrid ,Profesion de todo y de nada , gustos sobre todo leer y ver la television y el futbol claro sin contar la magia.Estudios :enfermera

----------


## Ghod

> Mi nombre Susana cumplo 29 años el 22 de noviembre es decir dentro de unos dias





> Susana , soy de Madrid ,Profesion de todo y de nada , gustos sobre todo leer y ver la television y el futbol claro sin contar la magia.Estudios :enfermera


Creo que en tu primer post ya decias algo sobre ti...no?

----------


## Isma84

23 años estudiante de ingenieria aeronautica en madrid, aunque originario de burgos. Iniciandome en la magia.

----------


## Ro-Mago

Mario, 23 años, vivo en Zaragoza, ingeniero electronico, trabajo en instalaciones contra incendios.

----------


## susilin27

> Iniciado por susilin27
> 
> Mi nombre Susana cumplo 29 años el 22 de noviembre es decir dentro de unos dias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si decia algo sobre mi gracioso, pero como aqui ponia cuantos años tienes pues conteste. Igual que todos etc...... de todas formas he contstado por contestar porque quedar nunca quedare con nadie ya que a mi las concentraciones no me van

----------


## Ayy

bueno, yo tengo 18... para 19 en unos..... cuantos meses jeje
soy de madrid, y yo SI soy de ir a las quedadas... es un buen sitio para aprender y mejorar..

----------


## Dragoneo

Giovanni, 19 años, vivo en mexico.

----------


## NicolasMago

Nicolas con 26 años soy veterinario y soy de Velez-Malaga (Malaga claro esta ).

Saludos

----------


## hydros

Nombre:Guillermo
Edad: 13 años
Ocupacion''estudiar''

----------


## Juan Suricalday

Juan Suricalday: Juan Mª Martínez. 41 años. Delineante en mis ratos libres (unas 8 horas diarias). De Alcalá de Henares (Madrid).

----------


## xavial16

Xavial16 ---> Xavi---> 16 hasta Agosto!

----------


## gta_coches

Hola soy Pedro , para los amigos soy *Potty* seria bueno eso de Señoras y señores con ustedes el mago Potty  y tengo 21 años y soy de Elda (Alicante)

----------


## cangrejo

Creo que voy a modificar el promedio de las edades:

Cangrejo: José Luis
Mendoza, Argentna
Médico
47 años (o 20 con 27 de experiencia)

----------


## Esmo

eSMo: Guille

Barcelona

16 años, aun me queda para los 17...  :117: 


si hay quedadas en barcelona, me gustaria asistir ( siempre i cuando la corta edad no sea un problema  :117: )

----------


## dyegopg

Diego, 24 años, Ourense, aficionado a muchísimas cosas, pero todas buenas eh!! :D

----------


## Moss

No os lo vais a creer, pero me acabo de "papar" todo el hilo...

Juan.- 40 tacos
Profesión.- rotulista.
Otras aficiones.- mis hijos.

Esto está lleno de...de...de juventud!.  Por favor, que empiecen a saltar a la palestra los puretas, que estoy cogiendo complejo de pederasta en sesión infantil. :D 

Un saludo a toda la "cantera" mágica.

----------


## dandarx

Puff me vas a canear moss, pero ya me empiezo a sentir aludido con ese llamamiento...

Dani de Tenerife: 24 años por pocas horas (ya mañana me alcanza el cuarto de siglo)
Profesión: Maestro
Mi afición: varias, pero por destacar una aparte de la magia diría que todo lo relacionado con la edición de video (soy así de raro) Aunque la tengo bastante aparcada, porque también requiere leer mucho, de muchas horas para hacer "4 tonterías"... En fin, pero me gusta.

Saludos

----------


## .aceofspades.

.aceofspades. (carlos, 15, estudiante)

----------


## Imata magic

Imata magic (Diego Alosnso Ramos)21 AÑOS DE LIMA PERU COMUNICADOR SOCIAL ACTOR Y LOCUTOR

----------


## carmen

carmen 23 años de Granollers - fotografa y administrativa

----------


## Luis Esteban

Luis Esteban (Luis Esteban 13 años (22 de diciembre)

Aficiones: Magia (sobre todo), cinta negraen tae kwon doo, coleccionar objetos raros (arcos, barajas, dragones de oro etc)

----------


## logos

Javier: 31 años

Médico.

Un placer estar por acá...Saludos

----------


## frank01

francisco,32,santander,mecanico industrial.

----------


## zaknafein

zaknafein, 17 años, madrid, estudiante de bachillerato y dentro de poco de arte dramatico.

----------


## Anamaga

Ana, 19 años, segundo de biología. De Madrid.
Aficiones: magia, leer, artes circenses y natación.  :Wink:

----------


## aitorlarrea

lo dije en la presentacion, pero bueno:
Aitor, Bilbao, 22 años

----------


## skndol

15 para 16 en pocos dias :P

estudiante de 4º de la ESO y segundo de grado medio de trompeta y piano xd

----------


## esnar

esnar(jorge,madrid,15)

----------


## Ittel

Magittel (leti, salamanca, 15 (16 en diciembre), estudiante de 4º de ESO, y 1º de grado medio de clarinete en junio si hay suerte en la prueba

----------


## alfonso luis

alfonso luis, 33 años, Móstoles. 

     un saludito a todos.

----------


## panzershadow

Nombre : Oriol

Edad : 15 años

Ocuapcion : Estudiante ... 

Estado civil : Soltero

Aficiones : Magia, magia, ordenadores,  ... 

Orientado hacia una ingenieria .... pero ahún queda mucho.

Odio : el frances, la literatura y no tener una bycicle a mano bajo mi mesa.

----------


## Magic-Ades

Magic Ades=====>Carlos, 15, Jerez de la Frontera(Cádiz)
Aficiones: Futbol, Cartomagia, Amigos y cine

----------


## MAGIC CARU

JORDI CARULLA URGELL, Manresa (Catalunya) 14 años recién cumplidos.

----------


## Asescondidos

Asescondidos, Oscar Albacete (Albacete) , 16 años  8-)

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

La primera vez que pillo el post...

Yo tengo 25 palos cumplidos hace cuatro dias !!

----------


## magik mackey

me pusieron de nombre santiago hace 44 años de profesion amante de la magia residente en barcelona. :roll:

----------


## Kashia

Kashia, La Palma (Canarias), 16 años.

----------


## SOFTVADER

> Ella (claudia, 22 años cumplidos en noviembre, madrid, dispuesta a complacerte...si eres ingeniero, claro   )




hola claudia yo soy ingeniero,saludos desde extremadura.por cierto tengo 30

----------


## franky1234

Fran, Valencia (15 años)

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Pol, Barcelona 15 años, y de momento me van bien  :D

----------


## Chaoz

Enrique, Toledo 26 años tiernos

----------


## luis_bcn

luis revilla ,el prat de llobregat (barcelona) 28 años "aunque aparento menos,jejjeje"

----------


## Rackham

Óscar 36 ( sólo uno para que empiece a tener fiebre ).

----------


## carmen

carmen, Granollers (barcelona), 24 años desde hace 1 mes

----------


## hernandez

*nombre:*Jose Javier
*apellidos:*Hernandez Fernandez (toda una vida de bromas)
*poblacion:*Torrejon de Ardoz (torrebronx) Madrid
*fecha de nacimiento:*12/10/1984 (buena cosecha)
*estado civil:*solterisimo
*profesion:*parado

----------


## Ignacio Luna

Ignacio Luna / Luján, Buenos Aires, Argentina / 15 años

----------


## jack76

nombre:miguel angel
edad:32
profesion:poco usual
ciudad:madrid

----------


## Khilak

Dani, Barcelona, 31 años, ingeniero y mago aficionado, enamorado de la vida y de Granada!

Sois todos super jóvenes, gente!!

me encantaría ver a más magos de Barcelona e intercambiar juegos y que me corrijan en lo que puedan!!

Abrazos mágicos!

----------


## Ming

Nombre: Clara
Edad: 19
Ciudad: Sant Cugat del Vall&#232;s ("Barcelona")
msn: gaara_del_desierto@hotmail.com

----------


## wulfric

Wulfric
Isaac 19 años Madrid
Proyecto de Ingeniero de Montes

----------


## sern45

sern45
adrian,Valencia 20 años
Aficiones:magia (esta claro),mmorpg,y street stunt

----------


## ismaiael

Ismael 27 (Badajoz - Extremadura)

Un saludo a todos. 



_______________________



Buscando amigos magos, que en mi tierra no los conozco y los tiene que haber.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUsRzegqvlA

----------


## Zeleth

Dani.
Malaga!
Aficiones:
Dibujar. la poesia. otaku de pura cepa y diversas artes que me llamen la atencion
Tengo 17 añitos para 18 primaveras este verano =D

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Nombre: Lorenzo (pero me llaman Loren y algun que otro me llama Sito jaja)
Ciudad: Ciutadella de Menorca
Edad: 16 años
Msn: lorengl_666@hotmail.com

----------


## daniel_danyand83

Nombre:daniel 
Edad :26
Ciudad :Isla Cristina

----------


## barajasdemelo

&#193;ngel
Coslada (Madrid).
Nacido el 30/04/1953 (56 años)
Aficiones: La magia, las motos, la comida, la siesta, la ..... todo, tengo que probar todo, ¡ojo!.
Profesión: especie de informático.
no sé que poner mas.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Ezequiel Angel Ramos
23 años
Mago ilusionista
Jefe de expedicion y logistica.
ezequielilusionista@live.com.ar

----------


## CleHle

CleHle ( AaRóN - Vitoria - GasteiZ)

Aficiones.. Rugby, FotografiA

Profesión... Mal Estudiante.

17 Añitos para 18 ( Next year, septiembre)

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> 17 Añitos para 18 ( Next year, septiembre)


que bueno que no es de 17 pa 19 :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## sebasmago

sebastian colimon colombia 13 años

----------


## Juantan

aaaaaaaaa

----------


## Ming

> Edad: 14 años.. dentro de unos meses 13.


Este se saltó algunos capitulos de los Lunis  :302:   (¿eran los Lunis?  :07: )

Por cierto... y la imagen de Gaara... por qué.

----------


## Juantan

aaaaaaa

----------


## Ming

Aaaaaaah, pero no me lo cuentes que todavía no he llegado! :P
Ufff, hace la tira que... no se ni por donde van...
Pues te va a gustar mi dirección de msn  :302:

----------


## Jimmy=Magic

jimmy=magic    =13 años , Malaga=

----------


## Tracer

hola mag@s, para que lo voy a decir si lo pone ahi a la derecha, fijate, fijate.... op! ahi está

----------


## soyjona

Jonatan 18 años Palma de Mallorca.
(se que es viejo pero me parecio curioso)

----------


## juanjo553

SaKiP (juan jose), Huelva, 16 años.

----------

